# Fury DMZ - preworkout



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

350mg Caffeine Anhydrous

75mg DMAA (1,3 Dimethyl)

30mg Dymethazine (DMZ)

200mg Epicatechiin

1000mg D-Aspartic Acid

3000mg Beta-Alanine

1000mg BCAA's

15mg Pikatropin

500mg Creatine Monohydrate

500mg Citrulline Malate

seems to be a solid ingredient profile, what does everyone else think? and from what im aware of DMZ is a pro-hormone, does anyone have experience with DMZ and would it actually be effective in a pwo?


----------

